# What is on your bucket list?



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

A mix of realistic and wishful thinking...


My main list is too long to type out, but here is my short list (in no particular order):

1. Visit Costa Rica for a month in June and photograph those awesome red-eyed tree frogs.

2. Learn how to use _all _of the bells-and-whistles on my DSLR camera before flying to Costa Rica.

3. Have enough money to donate a million dollars over my lifetime.

4. Learn the art of Poi / fire-dancing. (Google dat and be amazed.)

5. Re-read all of the hundreds and hundreds of books I own, plus all the ones on my Amazon Wish List.

6. Make a difference.

7. Three months of every year go back to _Home, Sweet Home_ on the bayou.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a great bucket list. The only thing on my bucket list is someday building a log cabin in the Alaska wilderness and living completely off grid


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

At the moment mine is to finish all of the grandkids quilts before Christmas. Then I can die in peace.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In that case, I hope you get _twenty _more grandkids and great grandkids!


.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

The 7 that I already have keep me plum tuckered out!!!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

They are better than pills for keeping the blood moving along!


.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll make one up when I get old.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Then we will be waiting a very long time!


.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

England. i'll never get there though because I wont fly. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> England. i'll never get there though because I wont fly. ~Georgia


Lots of cruise ships in Sidney and Halifax!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> 7. Three months of every year go back to _Home, Sweet Home_ on the bayou.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Lots of cruise ships in Sidney and Halifax!


my dream is a cruise to England


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> A mix of realistic and wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> My main list is too long to type out, but here is my short list (in no particular order):
> ...


When I was a kid I used to daydream about living in a house on pilings deep in the swamp. I would park my boat under the house and catch fish through a hole in the floor.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> That is a great bucket list. The only thing on my bucket list is someday building a log cabin in the Alaska wilderness and living completely off grid


Been there done that,

Really want to do it again !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a few things on my bucket list I’d like to explore Australia but there are things that I’ve accepted I probably won’t get to do like work a supertanker on a trip from the Middle East to the USA. other than that i’ve been pretty lucky to have done most of the things on my bucket list.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm, I've been giving this some thought. And most of my dreams I have done.
I have built a log cabin.
I have lived in Alaska.
I have raised healthy and happy kids (3 biological and 7 foster)

I guess my bucket list would be to rebuild a homestead to leave to my kids. (yes, they want it)
Start an animal rescue for cats. 
Roast a whole hog.
Take a driving trip to hit all the continental USA
and
IF I could ever figure out why my wheelchair hates planes, visit Europe/ Paris to practice my french.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MELQ said:


> my dream is a cruise to England


You and Georgia could go together.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, I had wanted to go to England, to see the family home. Very many more people and we'll have a HT cruise to England!

Mon


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> Actually, I had wanted to go to England, to see the family home. Very many more people and we'll have a HT cruise to England!
> 
> Mon


Count me IN!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Don't put off your bucket list: do it now. I got sick when I was 49 and that was the end of working on my then- bucket list! I had to draw up a NEW bucket list and the new list is not nearly as much fun!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Terri said:


> Don't put off your bucket list: do it now. I got sick when I was 49 and that was the end of working on my then- bucket list! I had to draw up a NEW bucket list and the new list is not nearly as much fun!


I tell my kids that often, take risks, follow your dreams! There is so much I wish I had done when I was younger and healthier.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Top of my list is taking the Trans-Siberian train tour from Vladivostok to London.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As I have achieved all the major goals I wanted to in my "take a grab the brass ring of life this time around again" game of life we all play, the only thing on my bucket list is to enjoy each day to the maximum I can while staying within my budget until I kick the bucket.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

no really said:


> Top of my list is taking the Trans-Siberian train tour from Vladivostok to London.


There's an interesting rail trip to northern Canada.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

fishhead said:


> There's an interesting rail trip to northern Canada.


I find those interesting also. But the Siberian Express is still the top of the list, lots of history too.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

"There's a hole in my bucket, deal Liza, dear Liza....."

Go to Corinth to see the Roman stone with my "ancestor's" name on it---he was mentioned in Acts 13:5--Paul's first convert to Christianity.

geo


----------



## LAFarm (Mar 8, 2015)

Finish building our hydroponic greenhouse and be able to retire from the rat race and stay home in another year or so!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What is on your bucket list?


1. Get a bucket.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


>


BE STILL, MY HEART!!!!

The scenery in this video brought back many, many fine memories... I spent countless hours with my father (RIP) and brother in the Atchafalaya Swamp while fishing and crawfishing our hearts out.

Every time I go back home, and leave again...I cry the whole entire way across the Atchafalaya Basin...sigh.

Thank you for that video, MoonRiver! It is beautiful like that, still...


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

fishhead said:


> When I was a kid I used to daydream about living in a house on pilings deep in the swamp. I would park my boat under the house and catch fish through a hole in the floor.


When I was a kid, we had such a house. I loved it! Us kids would step right outside the kitchen door and dive off the deck into the bayou and swim and play all day long. Fishing was fun, too. Step out of the door, sit on the deck and drop a line...

As much fun as that was, I think living on a houseboat was much better...no, it was mo' better... _most betterest!_



.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

At this point the biggest thing on my bucket list is avoiding the bucket! I've managed to do everything I set out to do, gotter all did over the years. Now I'm down to letting the dog in, let the dog out, rinse n repeat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> I tell my kids that often, take risks, follow your dreams! There is so much I wish I had done when I was younger and healthier.


Lol and I believe you were one of the adventuresome ones when younger.....


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol and I believe you were one of the adventuresome ones when younger.....


I was, and I did a lot. But so much more I wish I had the courage to do back then.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a subject that has been on my mind a lot.

Quick summary - got RA really bad 6 years ago - had to stop working along with just about everything else - now spend most of my days in my chair.

My bucket list used to be quite extensive. I am “only” 60 years old but my immobility has really changed my outlook. My bucket list is now down to one or two items.

First is to visit the west and southwest. I’ve lived in NW Penna all my life and have only been to each state that borders Pa and that is it. But travelling now is basically out of the questions. I can only drive for about 2 hours at a time. I can not do airports.

My other dream of sorts is to go back to living in a cabin deep in the woods off-grid. I live in very remote area which I really like but yearn to really be back in the woods. But again my abilities to do so are gone now.

So my bucket list is basically empty now. I still dream of these 2 things all the time. Feel it is important to try to keep the dream alive.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

1. I have a dream of therapeutic animals, people in need of some animal love will be able to visit and get their fill. People who work with any challenged or special needs people have few choices for meaningful activities around this part of the planet. A familiar place with familiar animals and people who seldom bite may be a nice place to have and visit.
2. Make it through the winter, lots of snow shoeing runs, it's winter, may as well love it.
3.Visit the southern USA, see the giant sequoia's,
4. Garden in someplace warm like Texas so I can plant in January instead of June, I can actually plant here in January, just not successfully, seeds just laugh at me, they can be so cruel.
5. live to 103, not sure why but I must secretly plan on doing something later in life, I trust all will be revealed in time.
6. Time travel to the year 2060, thats when i'm 103, can't wait to see if I still have hair.
7. Can remove no 6, just got back, seems baldness is more common in 2060 than now, at least in mirrors.
8. Live on that gorgeous house boat above, seems there will be lots of company., thanks ms cajun, I closed my eyes and was there.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> This is a subject that has been on my mind a lot.
> 
> Quick summary - got RA really bad 6 years ago - had to stop working along with just about everything else - now spend most of my days in my chair.
> 
> ...


Are you on good meds? I have had RA since I was 11 years old, First hip replacements at 18. The right medications can keep you moving and doing. Even now that have been in a wheelchair for 17 years, I still keep going.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

woodenfires said:


> 1. I have a dream of therapeutic animals, people in need of some animal love will be able to visit and get their fill. People who work with any challenged or special needs people have few choices for meaningful activities around this part of the planet. A familiar place with familiar animals and people who seldom bite may be a nice place to have and visit.
> 2. Make it through the winter, lots of snow shoeing runs, it's winter, may as well love it.
> 3.Visit the southern USA, see the giant sequoia's,
> 4. Garden in someplace warm like Texas so I can plant in January instead of June, I can actually plant here in January, just not successfully, seeds just laugh at me, they can be so cruel.
> ...


As always, Woodenfires, I enjoy all of your posts, but this one I treasure. (I especially loved #1 on your bucket list!)

About number 8 on your list: I hope you can find a way to do that! And imagine _being gently rocked to sleep in a houseboat while listening to a lullaby sung by the frogs, 'gators and nightbugs... _There is nothing else quite like it. 


.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's my post from last year, when you asked. I gave away 3 or 4 of the barrels, and have at least 16 more coffee cans!! Other than that, it's about the same...



Clem said:


> Bucket list:
> 116 five gallon plastic buckets
> 12 five gallon metal buckets.
> 3 ten quart galvanized buckets,
> ...


And double the trouble times, though. Nevertheless, I persist.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Last year, I wrote in my notebook what you said in your post. (I have several notebooks filled with quotes and bits of wisdom from famous and not-so-famous people.) Your post is a good maxim to live by:

_Other than that, all I really want to accomplish is to be here now. And I'm doing it. Every breath is a step into the future. It's all I can do to contain my joy at merely being alive!! Although there are troublesome times that get in my way, I tend to either compartmentalize them, or make a plan to exit._
_
_
Last year, so few responded to the bucket list thread that I thought I'd try again... The Bucket List thread this year caught more eyes and it is a jackpot filled with gold! 

Thank you all for sharing! (Here's hoping more chime in...)
_
._


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Phooey on bucket lists; do as you want every day of the year. My only "to do" is to live so long that the people who administer my pension come around to see if I might be in Barb's freezer.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

1. Publish an academic paper on genetic research
2. Start a scholarship for low-income female community college students, who attend full-time, have a high GPA, and who also tudor their peers in mathematics. 
3. Visit the island I once lived on as a child (over 4000 miles away from me now)
4. Walk the Appalachian Trail
5. Volunteer more when I retire


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm well aware there are cruise ships coming and going here although I think we have to fly somewhere and join but in any case I'm not interested in cruise ships. I'd go on a cargo ship. cunnards use to do that but I don't think anymore. anyway the age limit was 70 no matter how good a shape you were in. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Go up to Des Moines Ia, to the living history farms, and spend a week at the 1900 farm. Me and family went there in the mid 70s. LOVED it.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

CajunSunshine said:


> As always, Woodenfires, I enjoy all of your posts, but this one I treasure. (I especially loved #1 on your bucket list!)
> 
> About number 8 on your list: I hope you can find a way to do that! And imagine _being gently rocked to sleep in a houseboat while listening to a lullaby sung by the frogs, 'gators and nightbugs... _There is nothing else quite like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks cajun, I am well on track for this idea, built the barn and hopefully this summer it will happen, the critters will come when they know the place exists, there are places here to adopt older animals and I may do a bit of that but I think young animals that stay for years would work better, just for a bit of consistency for those who come visit.

The house boat has always interested me, there was an old one here in the river when I was a kid, I always wanted to see it when we got to town. They had a log drive every spring and the boat would be on shore, always looked funny to see mountains of logs all around it but next time they would be gone. I dreamed of that boat a lot.

The frogs or peepers are very loud in the spring, they come and sing from all directions reminding of spring and the renewal of life. The only gator I have seen was a balloon or blow up gator my uncle had when I was a kid, was huge and fierce looking, I don't think I knew it wasn't real as a kid, was so life like. I'm sure the singing of all those critters together on the bayou would be quite amazing. Always loved movies where the bayou was the setting, rather unlike the setting here, good place for the imagination to run. jim


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> I'm well aware there are cruise ships coming and going here although I think we have to fly somewhere and join but in any case I'm not interested in cruise ships. I'd go on a cargo ship. cunnards use to do that but I don't think anymore. anyway the age limit was 70 no matter how good a shape you were in. ~Georgia


Georgia, yes they do seem to have an age limit, BUT with a note from your doctor that you're able and have no problematic health concerns, you could maybe STILL take that cruise. One line might turn you down, but certainly there'd be another to ask. 

Since I have difficulty with stairs since my fall, it's a no-go for me 

Mon


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Go up to Des Moines Ia, to the living history farms, and spend a week at the 1900 farm. Me and family went there in the mid 70s. LOVED it.


I believe Shepherd's Cross needs volunteers from time to time. They have a farm museum and they're also the co-op pickup for rogers county.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> Georgia, yes they do seem to have an age limit, BUT with a note from your doctor that you're able and have no problematic health concerns, you could maybe STILL take that cruise. One line might turn you down, but certainly there'd be another to ask.
> 
> Since I have difficulty with stairs since my fall, it's a no-go for me
> 
> Mon


I didn't know you had a fall Mon. or not that I recall. is this something you're going to be stuck with or will it improve. could have happened when I was away. what exactly happened? 


I fell about 2 weeks ago myself. I was wanting something in the top cupboard for baking. instead of walking a few more steps to get my step ladder, I grabbed a painted chair with a cushion no less. well, you know what happened. the cushion slipped and I ended up slammed on my back on the hard kitchen floor. I just lay there afraid to move. figured this was it! hey I'm in excellent shape but that was a hard slap! no broken bones or bruises. all I had was a headache for a couple days. ~Georgia


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

2 chicks at the same time


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Take your pick:


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Frogmammy, I am so sorry to hear about your fall. Here's hoping that with time, you will mend enough to take on the stairs easier?

Newfie, ouch! My back ached after reading your post. I am glad you are ok. 


.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

[QUOTE="
Start an animal rescue for cats.
QUOTE]
Wife and I are doing just that. Our farm is called Peaches Cat Farm, Peaches (my wife's nickname) loves cat and we currently have 7 strays that we have adopted. We also have willed a good chunk of change to alley cat allies charity. I have a feeling that our farm is going to become a drop off point for people wanting to unload their cats.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

catsboy said:


> [QUOTE="
> Start an animal rescue for cats.
> QUOTE]
> Wife and I are doing just that. Our farm is called Peaches Cat Farm, Peaches (my wife's nickname) loves cat and we currently have 7 strays that we have adopted. We also have willed a good chunk of change to alley cat allies charity. I have a feeling that our farm is going to become a drop off point for people wanting to unload their cats.


I currently have 6. People tend to dump cats at my daughters work. They have let 3 stay there as barn cats but as more arrive she brings them home, we get them spayed or neutered and in theory find homes for them. I would like to go bigger scale.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

DKWunlimited said:


> I currently have 6. People tend to dump cats at my daughters work. They have let 3 stay there as barn cats but as more arrive she brings them home, we get them spayed or neutered and in theory find homes for them. I would like to go bigger scale.


We also have them "fixed" and get a health screening. The issue we have with finding homes is that everybody wants a kitten and unless we find a litter, 3 of ours we found that way, you don't have any kittens. 2 were feral cats and it is a long process getting them to trust humans. My wife is a saint with them though and she as trained them to all eat out of their assigned bowl at feeding time. Its a sight to see every body lining up waiting for their tuna she puts on top of their food for a treat. She has a real issue with the fact that each new cat is not accepted into the clowder immediately and like all animals they have a pecking order established.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> When I was a kid, we had such a house. I loved it! Us kids would step right outside the kitchen door and dive off the deck into the bayou and swim and play all day long. Fishing was fun, too. Step out of the door, sit on the deck and drop a line...
> 
> As much fun as that was, I think living on a houseboat was much better...no, it was mo' better... _most betterest!_
> 
> ...


Is it still possible to live on a houseboat? Do they get sold along with land like a regular home? Do you even have to own land with a houseboat? I suppose a person needs of a place to get rid of human waste so they must own some land nearby.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sometimes land for sale includes a houseboat. If not, it is easy enough to find a houseboat for sale in local classified ads or online. (I am not familiar with current regulations for mooring a houseboat on non-owned land, but I'm pretty sure it varies by location.)

Waste management is regulated and is strictly enforced in Louisiana. No one wants to eat their dinner that swam in polluted waters.

Here is a general overview of how it works:

http://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/pdfs/coast&sea/Don'tMessCamps.pdf

http://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/pdfs/camp_sanitation.pdf


.


----------

